# "Angst" vor emerge -uD world

## sewulba

Jedesmal, wenn ich emerge -uD world auf meinem System ausführe geht irgendein Dienst nicht mehr.  :Mad: 

Zuletzt hat er mir meinen Apache 2.0.52-r2 zu Apache 2.0.52-r3 geupdated. Das resultat daraus war. Es gibt keine conf/apache2.conf mehr, sonder nur noch httpd.conf. Schön und gut, aber auch das PHP hat danauch nicht mehr funktioniert und ich habe auch keinen Eintrag mehr dafür gefunden. Ansonsten lief der Apache2 wie gewohnt, dennoch ein absolutes fiasko für mich ohne PHP. Ein nochmalige Installieren von PHP ging danach auch nicht mehr, obwohl schon installiert.  :Embarassed:  Zum Glück hatte ich ja noch ein Backup auf einer anderen Platte gemacht, denn auch nach 5 Stunden rum manchen habe ich PHP nicht mehr zum laufen bekommen. Also Backup zurückspielen und gut. Danach gleich Apache2 in package.mask rein damit es auf keinen Fall geupdated wird. 

Noch viel schlimmer war es für mich als er mal die 'net-tools' geupdated hatte. Danach ging kein Netzwerk mehr, egal was auch immer ich tat. Damals hatte ich leider kein Backup gehabt. Also nochmal frisch!!!

Jetzt endlich zu meiner Frage:  :Wink: 

Gibt es bei 'emerge -uD world' irgendwie die Möglichkeit sich Änderungen zu den Konfigurationsdateien anzeigen zu lassen?  :Shocked: 

Sewulba

----------

## Blackdream

Normalerweiße musst due config datein selber updaten in dem du etc-update ausführst Oo.

----------

## ZX-81

Den Schutz der Configs regelt normalerweise die CONFIG_PROTECT Variable.

Wie sie bei Dir eingestellt ist kriegst Du so raus:

```

emerge --info | grep 'CONFIG_PROTECT='

```

Bei mir liefert die obige Anweisung:

```

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

```

Habe gerade keine Ahnung wo die Variable eingestellt wird, die Forensuche hilft Dir aber bestimmt.

ZX

----------

## tgurr

Hatte auch Probleme mit dem neuen Apache Ebuild und PHP. Folgendes hat bei mir geholfen:

1. Apache stoppen und erstmal alles unmergen (muss bestimmt nicht sein aber dann werden beim erneuten emerge wieder frische Konfigurationsdateien erstellt.)

```

# emerge -C mod_php php apache2

```

2. Manuell die Konfigurationsdateien von Apache und PHP in /etc löschen.

3. Wieder emergen

```

# emerge apache2 php mod_php

```

4. 

```
# mv /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

# rmdir /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d

# rmdir /etc/apache2/conf
```

(Normalerweise sollten auch die Module aus dem alten /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/ geladen werden, hat bei mir aber nicht funktioniert.)

5.

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/apache2

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP5"

Anschließend Apache wieder starten, wenn es dann immernoch nicht klappt mal den Rechner neu starten. (war bei mir der Fall, warum auch immer)

Um zu testen ob PHP aktiv ist einfach mal eine nicht existente Seite aufrufen http://localhost/foobar und in den footer schauen.

MfG. Psy

----------

## sewulba

Tja... Das hat leider bei mir nichts gebracht.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Habe Backup zurückgespielt und besagtes Apache2-Paket in package.mask reingelegt, dammit es nicht mehr geupdated wird. Scheinbar ist die Konfigurationsfile ganz anders und ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht die Zeit das wieder frisch zu machen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Für mich heisst es ab jetzt: "emerge -uD world" mit Vorsicht zu geniessen!  :Exclamation: 

Sewulba

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Frage meinerseits: Was bringt eigentlich ein emerge -u world? Ich sehe irgendwie keinen Sinn darin, jedes Paket/Programm up-to-date zu haben. Die häufigen Anwendungen werden vom User ohnehin ständig aktualisiert zB Browser, Multimediasoftware, Perl, PHP o.A.

Worin besteht der Sinn zB den aktuellsten Apache zu haben oder diverse Bibliotheken, die doch ohnehin bei der Aktualisierung eines Programm mit geupdatet werden, da sonst das Programm sowieso nicht läuft?

----------

## seb`

Wegen der Bugfixes IMHO. Vorallem im Serverbereich ist es wichtig sicherheitsrelevante Bugfixes so schnell wie moeglich durchzufuehren. 

MfG seb`

----------

## sewulba

Das ist der Springende Punkt.  :Wink:  Gentoo läuft bei meinem Dual P4 Xeon als Server und da hätte ich gern schnellst möglich Bugfixes  :Mad: 

Allerdings erweisst sich das in meinem Fall für "megamäßig" Zeitaufwendig, wenn ich bei einem noch nicht mal Versionssprung komplett die ganze Konfigurationsdatei frisch machen muss.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tja was soll´s

Sewulba

----------

## ZX-81

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Das ist der Springende Punkt.  Gentoo läuft bei meinem Dual P4 Xeon als Server und da hätte ich gern schnellst möglich Bugfixes 
> 
> Allerdings erweisst sich das in meinem Fall für "megamäßig" Zeitaufwendig, wenn ich bei einem noch nicht mal Versionssprung komplett die ganze Konfigurationsdatei frisch machen muss.

 

Keine Ahnung, wie Du darauf kommst, dass Du die Konfigurationsdatei neu machen musst. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## reptile

ich würde auch stark annehmen, dass die 'CONFIG_PROTECT'-variable nicht richtig gesetzt ist. sonst sollten nämlich alle configs solange beibehalten werden, bis man etc-update oder dispatch-conf ausführt.

----------

## sewulba

@ZX-81

Ich mache ein 'etc-update' weil er das danach möchte. '-5' neue wird reingeschrieben. Okay jetzt die alte gesicherte Datei wieder zurück und dann geht beispielsweise der SQUID nicht mehr. Gerade wieder gehabt. Also 2 xterms auf. auf den einen die alte Konfig und am anderen die neue und Schritt für Schritt wieder eintragen. Nur so ging und geht es bei mir. Mit dem Apache2 war es noch viel schlimmer. danach ging überhaupt kein PHP mehr. Den habe ich jetzt in package.mask stehen, damit er nicht mehr geupdated wird.

@reptile

Was ist denn dispatch-conf??? Habe in Manpage nachgesehen, sagt mir aber nicht viel. Nach dem ausführen des Befehls habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:

```
dispatch-conf: Config archive dir [/etc/config-archive] must exist; fatal
```

Sewulba

----------

## ZX-81

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> @ZX-81
> 
> Ich mache ein 'etc-update' weil er das danach möchte. '-5' neue wird reingeschrieben. Okay jetzt die alte gesicherte Datei wieder zurück und dann geht beispielsweise der SQUID nicht mehr. Gerade wieder gehabt. Also 2 xterms auf. auf den einen die alte Konfig und am anderen die neue und Schritt für Schritt wieder eintragen. Nur so ging und geht es bei mir. Mit dem Apache2 war es noch viel schlimmer. danach ging überhaupt kein PHP mehr. Den habe ich jetzt in package.mask stehen, damit er nicht mehr geupdated wird.
> 
> Sewulba

 

ARGHHH: Mit -5 sagst Du ihm natürlich auch, dass er all Deine alten Configs in die Tonne kicken soll. Du solltest statt dessen jedes einzelne durchgehen, etc-update zeigt Dir immer den jeweiligen diff an und du kannst dann enweder mergen oder dich für das alte oder das neue entscheiden. In /etc/etc-update.conf empfiehlt es sich z.B colordiff oder xxdiff zu konfigurieren. Oder Du nimmst gleich dispatch-conf, hier kannst Du sogar eine Versionsverwaltung (rcs) für die Konfigurationsdateien konfigurieren. 

 *sewulba wrote:*   

>  Habe in Manpage nachgesehen, sagt mir aber nicht viel. Nach dem ausführen des Befehls habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:
> 
> ```
> dispatch-conf: Config archive dir [/etc/config-archive] must exist; fatal
> ```
> ...

 

Leg das fehlende Verzeichnis einfach an. In die entsprechende Config-Datei schauen schadet auch nicht.

----------

## toskala

vielleicht kommts mir ja nur so vor... aber seit jahren mach ich emerge -u world und lass das -D weg und es kommt zu keinerlei wirklich schwerwiegenden problemen. aber das sind natürlich nur meine 5cents...

----------

## toralf

Zwischen Apache 2.0.52-r2 und Apache 2.0.52-r3 liegen Welten bzgl der Konfiguration. Ein etc-update hilft da überhaupt nicht weiter, siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76457 und http://dev.gentoo.org/~vericgar/doc/apache-package-refresh.html

----------

## c07

 *toskala wrote:*   

> vielleicht kommts mir ja nur so vor... aber seit jahren mach ich emerge -u world und lass das -D weg und es kommt zu keinerlei wirklich schwerwiegenden problemen.

 

Sollte es auch nicht. Noch sicherer ist es, überhaupt kein emerge <irgendwas> world zu machen, wenn man Veränderungen vermeiden will. Ohne das -D wird halt nur das erneuert, was direkt in der world-Datei steht, sowie das Grundsystem, während die Abhängigkeiten nur dann erneuert werden, wenn ein Paket aus der world unbedingt eine neuere Version braucht.

----------

## sewulba

Bin durchestiegen... Kein -5 sondern ENTER. Sorry, war dumm von mir!  :Embarassed: 

Sewulba

----------

## mc-max

Hallo,

was ist denn nun der unterschied zwischen "etc-update" und "dispatch-conf"? Manpages sagen so ziemlich das gleiche...

Danke.

max

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe festgestellt, daß ja immer was ist (dazu gibt es einen Thread). Nach manchem world oder system-update läuft die eine oder andere Sache nicht mehr, dafür funktionieren andere Sachen wieder. (ist nicht die Regel- die meisten updates bringen keine Fehler). Man muß halt nur bei etc-update aufpassen. Ich nehme immer -3 und slectiere die von mir editierten Dateien aus.

----------

## sven-tek

ich halte es so das ich mir ein backup vom /etc tree mache wenn grössere Änderungen in /etc gemacht werden.

```
mkdir /root/etc-backup_12-6-05 && cp -r /etc /root/etc/backup_12-6-05/
```

du solltest auf jeden Fall apache wieder aus der .mask rausnehmen in nächster Zeit.

----------

## sewulba

Hmmmm... Bin gerade dabei meinen Server auf "AMD64--->EMT64" umzustellen. 

Dispatch-conf soll komfortabler sein. Ich bleibe lieber bei etc-update. Komm jetzt gut mit klar!

Sewulba

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin bei etc-update auch noch nicht richtig durchgestiegen. Ich benutzte -3. Dabei möchte ich allerdings bei einigen Dateien mit colordiff die Unterschiede angezeigt bekommen. Wie kann man das hinbekommen?

----------

## sewulba

Hi Flammenflitzer!!!

Der bessere weg als -3 zu machen einfach mal ENTER zu drücken. Dann kannst sofort die Anpassungen machen. Aber als erstes wird dir gezeigt wo die Unterschiede zwischen der "Neuen" und der "Alten" Konfigurationsfile liegen. Dann mit 3 "interaktiv" anpassen. Also linke oder rechte Seite wählen. Du siehst dann schon was ich damit meine.  :Wink: 

Wie man das farbig anzeigen läßt schreib' ich dir sobald meine Stage1 Installation fertig ist. Bin gerade dabei alles auf 64Bit zu bekommen!  :Laughing: 

Sewulba

----------

## loki99

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn nun der unterschied zwischen "etc-update" und "dispatch-conf"? Manpages sagen so ziemlich das gleiche...
> 
> Danke.
> ...

 

Der Hauptunterschied liegt darin, dass dispatch-conf in /etc/config-archive (das man erst ertsellen muss  :Wink: ) ein backup deiner alten config-files macht, was etc-update nicht kann. 

PS: Für alle die nur Sicherheits-updates haben wollen, ist glsa-check vielleicht einen Blick wert.

----------

